
Matabele ants have evolved a complex system of battlefield triage and rescue - YeGoblynQueenne
https://theconversation.com/these-ants-have-evolved-a-complex-system-of-battlefield-triage-and-rescue-94778
======
jcims
Always find it interesting how sophisticated they can be with such scant
cognitive hardware.

